
Cliqz shutting down their browser and search engine - input_sh
https://twitter.com/MarcAlHames/status/1255601343605211138
======
heisenhuegel
That is the link to the English press release:
[https://www.burda.com/en/news/cliqz-closes-areas-browser-
and...](https://www.burda.com/en/news/cliqz-closes-areas-browser-and-search-
technologies/)

------
totetsu
does any one else find it strange to see announcements like this from widely
grinning Profile photos.

